# slow worm eggs??



## mz_redeye84 (Jun 9, 2011)

think i may of thrown out my slow worms eggs! do they lay eggs? small and white n round in the roots of the grass??? can ne1 help me!?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

mz_redeye84 said:


> think i may of thrown out my slow worms eggs! do they lay eggs? small and white n round in the roots of the grass??? can ne1 help me!?


If you have slowworm eggs, then congrats, cos they are live bearers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

SnakeBreeder said:


> If you have slowworm eggs, then congrats, cos they are live bearers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha! There's a first for everything!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Small, round and in the roots of grass sounds more like snail eggs.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Small, round and in the roots of grass sounds more like snail eggs.


This is what I thought too.

OP - you might be interested in a caresheet for slow worms http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6264-slow-worm-care-sheet.html?highlight=slow


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

mz_redeye84 said:


> think i may of thrown out my slow worms eggs! do they lay eggs? small and white n round in the roots of the grass??? can ne1 help me!?


Actually they can lay eggs and so can our Common Vivipara. They can also lay the membrane with the little lizard inside. In both cases the babies are perfectly formed and if kept warm, will hatch in a few days.

Why do you say, you may have thrown them out, explain more?


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

jeweled lady said:


> Actually they can lay eggs and so can our Common Vivipara. They can also lay the membrane with the little lizard inside. In both cases the babies are perfectly formed and if kept warm, will hatch in a few days.
> 
> Why do you say, you may have thrown them out, explain more?


That's interesting I've never seen or heard of slow-worms laying 'eggs' in the sense of something with a shell, though of course as with all ovoviviparous species the young are born in a membrane which they break out of. Certain parts of their range viviparous lizards lay eggs (N Spain/SW France; Slovenia etc), but I don't think this has ever been recorded in UK. Either way, the OPs 'eggs' are most likely snails.


----------



## Silversnake84 (Jul 12, 2009)

mz_redeye84 said:


> think i may of thrown out my slow worms eggs! do they lay eggs? small and white n round in the roots of the grass??? can ne1 help me!?


They sound like snail eggs tbh if they're round, but slow worms can 'lay' premature foetuses if they are very, very stressed / injured. They are cream-coloured and oval in shape, about the size of a baked bean.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

jeweled lady said:


> Actually they can lay eggs and so can our Common Vivipara. They can also lay the membrane with the little lizard inside. In both cases the babies are perfectly formed and if kept warm, will hatch in a few days.
> 
> Why do you say, you may have thrown them out, explain more?


A lot of live bearers produce their young in membranes, boas for example, but I dont think anyone would confuse these for actual eggs.
Can you show me these slowworm eggs that can be "hatched" as with years of working with slowworms, in the 1970's and 1980's, I never saw or heard or anything like it.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

SnakeBreeder said:


> A lot of live bearers produce their young in membranes, boas for example, but I dont think anyone would confuse these for actual eggs.
> Can you show me these slowworm eggs that can be "hatched" as with years of working with slowworms, in the 1970's and 1980's, I never saw or heard or anything like it.


It's actuall many decades in the 60's that I bred Slowworms and sometimes they produced a sort of egg very late in gestation, quite pale, insome cases no hatchlings appreared, sometimes I actually opened them and either the baby came out alive, or it was dead. I guess it was probably a stress situation. It's a long time ago now to remember all the details!

Do you still have Slowworms, I found the babies not easy to feed in those days and usually let them go?


----------

